# 2012 Fuji Info?



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Anyone have anything on the 2012 Fuji Road bike line? I found one photo, but nothing else.

https://www.wgwheelworks.com/images/sst-103-main-photo-lowres.jpg


----------



## carb850 (Oct 7, 2005)

Well, I did uncover a few more photos.

Photo Gallery - 2012 Fuji Bikes


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuji has been slowing releasing them on their twitter account over the last week!! I can't wait to see the full lineup


----------

